# Oct 22, 2021 Rampage Thread: Britt/Anna, OC/Hobbs, Pac/Andrade II



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1449777223477645315
Opening this early, but I just saw the graphics on Twitter and I wanted to start my very first AEW Discussion Thread. #EmmanuelleIsAllElite

Looks like a cool show, I'm pretty excited for Baker/Jay and Pac/Andrade part II. OC defeating Hobbs and losing to Mox in the next round seems to be the obvious outcome here.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Hate the use of Hobbs here. Should have had OC vs Moxley in the first round instead of second, and had the PAC/Idolo match as part of the first round.


----------



## TonySirico (Sep 8, 2021)

Pac/Andrade 2 was an incredible match


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Britt vs Anna looks like a good Rampage match*. * It's about time we got some real star power*.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Please WATCH the main-event.

It's worth the time


----------



## thorwold (Dec 19, 2015)

Britt and Orange about to have their star power put to the test.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

July 1st of 2020... Orange Cassidy beat Will Hobbs in 13 seconds on AEW Dark. That was when Hobbs was new and unsigned, but I'd expect a slightly better showing.

Hyped for PAC/Andrade II. Their first match was really good and this sounds better. Andrade has found his footing and was also good in the ladder match.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

They are really going to job Hobbs out to Trashitty again?


----------



## TonySirico (Sep 8, 2021)

The Legit DMD said:


> *Britt vs Anna looks like a good Rampage match*. * It's about time we got some real star power*.


It was a terrible match. Anna Jay is beautiful, but she can’t wrestle


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Two Sheds said:


> They are really going to job Hobbs out to Trashitty again?


I'm not sure who that nonexistent opponent for Powerhouse Hobbs even is here.

However, I do know that he'll be facing Orange Cassidy this upcoming Friday


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

DammitChrist said:


> I'm not sure who that nonexistent opponent for Powerhouse Hobbs even is here.
> 
> However, I do know that he'll be facing Orange Cassidy this upcoming Friday


Hopefully one day you will be able to grasp the simple concept of nicknames.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Two Sheds said:


> Hopefully one day you will be able to grasp the simple concept of nicknames.


Nah, nicknames are supposed to make sense, dude.

That name has nothing to do with Cassidy vs Hobbs.



Two Sheds said:


> It describes the goof to a T. AEW's garbage man.


Duke Droese doesn't even work in this company.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

TonySirico said:


> It was a terrible match. Anna Jay is beautiful, but she can’t wrestle


*Correction: I meant good as in name value. People like looking at Anna Jay and seeing Britt involved in anything. *


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

DammitChrist said:


> Nah, nicknames are supposed to make sense, dude.
> 
> That name has nothing to do with Cassidy vs Hobbs.


It describes the goof to a T. AEW's garbage man.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

TonySirico said:


> It was a terrible match. Anna Jay is beautiful, but she can’t wrestle


According to the people in the attendance last night, there were actually positive reviews of the match 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonySirico (Sep 8, 2021)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> According to the people in the attendance last night, there were actually positive reviews of the match
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


99% marks in the crowd so that doesn’t surprise me


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I have pretty low expectations for Britt vs. Anna and will believe the positive reports when I see the match myself. Any combo of Britt/Anna/Penelope/Bunny/Nyla/Red Velvet probably isn't going to be anything special since there is no 'carrier' among them. What sets Britt apart is her charisma but her title reign would be better if they positioned her against the better workers of the division. Only decent match of her reign so far IMO was against Statlander (some might argue Ruby, but I thought it was sloppy and dull). Maybe there is still time for that since she hasn't faced Serena, Thunder Rosa, Riho or Shida in a rematch yet.

AEW is still three or four good women's wrestlers away from having a division that can be consistently good, I reckon. That could come through signings or promising talents like Tay Conti and Leyla Hirsch reaching a higher level. I think Jamie Hayter will prove to be a good signing over time though.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

Poor Pac. Stuck with this boring bastard again.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Hobbs jobbing to the mascot of the company, again.

Terrible booking


----------



## JBLGOAT (Mar 24, 2014)

The Orange Shovel at work again....


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

I do wish that there was some way for Hobbs to win. I don't have anything against OC but Hobbs beating OC on TV would be big for the guy. More than beating Dante Martin or whoever.

The other two matches should be good for sure.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Yea, I think Orange Cassidy vs Powerhouse Hobbs could honestly go either way.

I'm sure that they'll be able to have a decent match


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

DammitChrist said:


> Yea, I think Orange Cassidy vs Powerhouse Hobbs could honestly go either way.
> 
> I'm sure that they'll be able to have a decent match


team tazz is by far the weakest booked stable in wrestling history and couldn't buy a feud win if they were free.

The league of nations or 3mb were more of a threat than team tazz


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

3venflow said:


> July 1st of 2020... Orange Cassidy beat Will Hobbs in 13 seconds on AEW Dark. That was when Hobbs was new and unsigned, but I'd expect a slightly better showing.
> 
> Hyped for PAC/Andrade II. Their first match was really good and this sounds better. Andrade has found his footing and was also good in the ladder match.


remember how many people loet their shit weeks after when they found out

‘Hobbs is buried forever’


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Firefromthegods said:


> *Having read the spoilers trying to sell the Hobbs oc match as something that could go either way is laughable*
> 
> Especially when team tazz is by far the weakest booked stable in wrestling history and couldn't buy a feud win if they were free.
> 
> The league of nations or 3mb were more of a threat than team tazz


dude - you are literally spoiling the match with this post  🤦‍♂️


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> dude - you are literally spoiling the match with this post  🤦‍♂️


There's no way in hell Hobbs is winning. Even without spoilers. But yes I should edit


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Firefromthegods said:


> There's no way in hell Hobbs is winning. Even without spoilers. But yes I should edit


i thought he had a 33% chance


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> i thought he had a 33% chance


I'm so confident Hobbs isn't winning this tournament that if he pulls it out I'll put on another dress and make it my profile picture here


----------



## ian cruise (May 1, 2012)

On paper it looks like 4 squash matches and the tournament proper starts at the semi finals. I'd say it was a mistake not including Pac, Andrade, Miro and Cage in the first round. Obviously they could be using it to give someone like Hobbs the rub by having him beat Cassidy (I really can't see Dustin or Vance winning their matches, nor should they based on most frequent results/booking). 

I like Cassidy but it does not feel like he should lose this one, and clean, being almost unbeatable doesn't work well with the character (in my opinion). 

AEW needs to have an upper mid card/lower main event section of the roster where you believe anyone could beat anyone else on the roster so title challenges seem credible if/when they decide to push someone up to the main event scene. At the minute it feels a little obvious each week who is walking away with the win, with the obvious exception being Deeb/Shida match which was unexpected and excellent. 

Pac Andrade should be a good match but hopefully this puts the rivalry to bed. It could quickly become over done if carried on. 

I'm hoping Britt/Anna Jay is a good match, with some serious time given to it. We're at the point where Britt needs a credible challenger, I'm not sure it's Anna Jay but someone needs to step up however I don't see her dropping the belt while the TBS belt is still to be decided.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

Would love to see Hobbs beat OC, happy to see pac wrestle anybody and would like some shenanigans in Anna v Britt - maybe interference by Tay … give us a dq tony


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Wait!!
This has already been filmed!?
Wtaf?

Next week's Dynamite too? If not, why not? Haha


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Aedubya said:


> Wait!!
> This has already been filmed!?
> Wtaf?
> 
> Next week's Dynamite too? If not, why not? Haha


Rampage was already filmed in Miami after Dynamite. Next Dynamite will be live from Orlando next Saturday.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Thank you


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

RiverFenix said:


> Hate the use of Hobbs here. Should have had OC vs Moxley in the first round instead of second, and had the PAC/Idolo match as part of the first round.


Edit: wait this is pre-recorded, so I guess people already know the result, which makes this a spoiler?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

PAC/Andrade II


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Hobbs, PAC and Britt for the wins please


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Rampage this week looks like a good card. Would expect simliar ratings again.


----------



## Arm Drag! (Jul 21, 2020)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> i thought he had a 33% chance


Scott Steiner approves this maths!


----------



## xVenomx (Oct 21, 2021)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> According to the people in the attendance last night, there were actually positive reviews of the match
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So this is a taped show again? Might skip this week, the taped shows are lackluster compared to the live ones. Just feels like something is missing when it's taped. The Pac/Andrade match looks interesting but I wish TK would keep these shows live


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1311994664061480966
Looking forward to PAC/Andrade tonight.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

There’s nothing really on this one that gets me super excited. Baker/Anna isn’t going to be anything special. OC/Hobbs could be a bit fun but I can’t say I’m dying to see it. PAC/Andrade 2 doesn’t interest me at all.

I might watch it still, and maybe I’ll be surprised since I have real low expectations for the show. It’s how it usually goes when I watch an episode I don’t see much happening in.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Please do NOT miss this show tonight, especially with tonight’s main event.

The last 20-25 minutes of Rampage alone was just awesome.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Kind of just waiting for Dynamite because this Rampage seems missable. Will watch PAC and Andrade tomorrow though.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

xVenomx said:


> So this is a taped show again? Might skip this week, the taped shows are lackluster compared to the live ones. Just feels like something is missing when it's taped. The Pac/Andrade match looks interesting but I wish TK would keep these shows live


Yep this is a taped show 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xVenomx (Oct 21, 2021)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> Yep this is a taped show
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Darn, wish TK would keep Rampage live


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Tonight…


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

The only time i enjoy OC coming out is if Kris Statlander is with him and not wearing any pants.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

So the real main event is actually the main event on Rampage this week. PAC vs Andrade I opened the show, II closes it.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

3venflow said:


> So the real main event is actually the main event on Rampage this week. PAC vs Andrade I opened the show, II closes it.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Amazed they acknowledged Hobbs blink and you'll miss it loss to OC when he was unsigned on Dark. Then they teased Hobbs doing the same to OC.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Good looking spinebuster


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Hobbs needs to go over definitively if he wants to be taken seriously going forward.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1449580523228041220


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Hobbs is destroying OC which probably means he's losing. Plus they teased Mox vs OC on Dynamite.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol jesus, Hobbs is done, dudes jobbed twice to OC. The only time this guy can get a win is on Dark against jobbers, whenever someone from the main roster wrestles him they beat him.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

That was basically a squash with the opposite result.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Lol. Freshly Squashed OC won. No surprise there.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Lol what the hell? Don't mind OC, but Hobbs needed a win.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Hobbs could be a legitimate main event hoss but doing jobs to OC more or less is the kiss of death.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

PLEASE put the belts on FTR.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Tully.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

The XL 2 said:


> Hobbs could be a legitimate main event hoss but doing jobs to OC more or less is the kiss of death.


In WWE its the equivalent of losing to R Truth.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Hobbs should have won


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

God Britt is the perfect female wrestler, zero flaws in her game, theres not any other female in the company on her level.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*DMD time baby.*


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

We stood up for Britt Baker last Saturday, and she was the MOST over woman out of the 3 shows that night!


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Props to the producers. Perfect timing on the wink..


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Dear Jericho, 

what bar we at tonight?

Signed,

Jericholic 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Looks like Tay is next to challenge.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol ffs Tay Conti is the next challenger? Ya know her getting on tv and being over purely for being hot is getting a little annoying, it would be one thing if she had the ability to go with being hot but she doesn't.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

ENJOY the rest of the show, fellas! 

It's an absolute banger to the end from here on out


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Pac has been wearing those same trunks since like 2015, this dude never changes anything.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

PAC!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Can't wait for this, worth staying up till 4am for. 😍


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

You know what, I think Mark Henry is better than Tony in those pre-main event segments.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Glad they're giving these guys plenty of time.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Black hailing his Queen


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1451243900996395017


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

All those women with byes in the tournament make up the top five in the women's rankings this week I like the logic.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I wish Andrade would get some new gear, the dress pants just don't work for me.

Would like to see him wear the trunks he wore at that Lucha Libre show


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Every single move PAC does looks great.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Amazing tornillo by Andrade.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

3venflow said:


> Every single move PAC does looks great.


Yeah some wrestlers just got that smoothness down where everything they do is clean and perfect. Will Ospreay is a guy thats like that too.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1451739694111285250


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I really hope PAC gets an extended run in AEW.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

if you're trying to get heel heat, doing the three amigos is probably not the best play LOL


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

3venflow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1451739694111285250


I'd be be down for that, could make it almost like a new Nation of Domination with all the best black guys on the roster as a unit.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Has Pac ever faced Ricochet? I know his style isn't everyone's cup of tea in WWE, but if he ever leaves there, then I would be interested in seeing that match.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Geeee said:


> if you're trying to get heel heat, doing the three amigos is probably not the best play LOL


Yeah i don't think a heel should be doing signature moves of a beloved wrestler thats passed, thats always gonna get a pop, only babyfaces should be doing that.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

This match 😍


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

This is generically fun like AntMan


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Andrade has taken some brutal bumps in this match, he did in the ladder match too.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Holy shit.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Britt just gave Anna her best match. I'm gonna need y'all to put some Respek on her ring work.*


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Risky move there lol


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

RIP Andrade's neck.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

The Legit DMD said:


> *Britt just gave Anna her best match. I'm gonna need y'all to put some Respek on her ring work.*


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Holy fuck, what a match. Holy fuck, Malakai.


----------



## VanillaRice10 (Feb 16, 2021)

DammitChrist said:


> We stood up for Britt Baker last Saturday, and she was the MOST over woman out of the 3 shows that night!


damn so they showed 4 hours of TV last Saturday?


----------



## shawnyhc01 (Feb 25, 2011)

There is no any match in WWE can compare to this one today. This is awesome!! Fuck!! Malaki is in!!


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Quickest blackout ever lol


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

CODY!


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

No. F Cory!!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Lol yeah they have fuck all planned for Andrade man became an afterthought in the blow off of his underwhelming feud.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Andrade and Black are teaming up since both of them can say their girlfriend is "The Queen" right?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Cody's ego wont let himself turn heel will it? They've fought against the fans booing him tooth and nail, now they're going with Arn getting his head on straight and getting him focused.


----------



## Boxingfan (Jan 14, 2021)

Fuck cody


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> Cody's ego wont let himself turn heel will it?


I really hope Black and Andrade F him up.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Queen Zelina pulling strings from the Fed.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

3venflow said:


> Queen Zelina pulling strings from the Fed.


She’s truly missed.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Who the fuck seriously watches Rhodes To The Top? that show looks so terrible.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> Lol yeah they have fuck all planned for Andrade man became an afterthought in the blow off of his underwhelming feud.


It looks like maybe they have a direction for Andrade for the first time?


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

That main event was insane.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

That ending was hot and set up Cody vs Malakai III nicely...

BUT...

That fucking awesome match literally didn't get a second to breathe before the lights out. That was insanely good.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Geeee said:


> It looks like maybe they have a direction for Andrade for the first time?


I'm willing to be a virtual C Note that it's not


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Whoanma said:


> She’s truly missed.


This video suddenly has a whole new meaning


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Cody got his first big babyface pop in some time with that save.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

3venflow said:


> Cody got his first big babyface pop in some time with that save.


Pac was always loved in Miami


----------



## Martyn (Feb 21, 2010)

Andrade and Malakai vs Lucha Bros will be fire some day.

Epic main event and fantastic twist at the end.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I think that was Andrade's best match since Gargano in NXT. He's found his feet pretty well with the two PAC matches and a good performance in the ladder match. I wonder if they'll have him and Malakai swap feuds after tomorrow? Cody vs. Andrade, Malakai vs. PAC.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)




----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Weird timing by Andrade and this account that is known to have some inside info suggests it's unrelated to the Rampage match. Something to do with Zelina or Charlotte?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1451748985039884292


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

TBS women's championship spoiler:


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> TBS women's championship spoiler:
> View attachment 110643


First if I thought that was a spoiler I would be very mad that wasn't in spoiler tags. However, I don't as I believe all the women will get similar pictures with the belt. 

So no worries. Just post the other pictures when they appear.

Deal?


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

ripcitydisciple said:


> First if I thought that was a spoiler I would be very mad that wasn't in spoiler tags. However, I don't as I believe all the women will get similar pictures with the belt.
> 
> So no worries. Just post the other pictures when they appear.
> 
> Deal?


I hope it does end up a spoiler


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Cody refuses to allow anyone to shine T his expense. The ONLY wrestler on the roster who receives Superman booking.


----------



## xVenomx (Oct 21, 2021)

3venflow said:


> Weird timing by Andrade and this account that is known to have some inside info suggests it's unrelated to the Rampage match. Something to do with Zelina or Charlotte?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1451748985039884292


Strange


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Rampage review 

Orange vs Hobbs was as wwe style as you could get. I'd rather Hobbs jobbed to the punch then that fuck finish

Enjoyed the lucha bros FTR stuff. 

Britt vs Anna was fine.

Pac vs Andrade was fantastically worked. But it's hard to get into anything involving Pac. Because you never know when his gonna fuck off back to England and be stuck with travel issues. I sincerely hope that if he works a program with black he stays his ass in America 

An Andrade Cody program would be intriguing because of the flair controversy and arn and flair on opposite sides but I just want the heel turn already.

It was cool to see Cody get the appropriate reaction for a change though 

6 out of 10. Show


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*How I feel after @Big Booty Bex triumphant return:

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1451735463266504712

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1451736350387052544*


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Did not watch. I am never watching a live show on Friday night, but it is not good how much Rampage has fallen into the show that does not matter.


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

The Legit DMD said:


> *How I feel after @Big Booty Bex triumphant return:
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1451735463266504712
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1451736350387052544*












It's true I do it for @The Legit DMD!


----------



## Top bins (Jul 8, 2019)

Completely embarrassing that Orange Cassidy beat Hobbs. I turned it over like I would if Liverpool was losing. I was that pissed. There's no way in any universe Cassidy should ever get any offence on Hobbs. The fact they showed a clip from a dark match where Cassidy won in one punch I can't believe they would book a finish like that, with Orange Cassidy going over and I can't believe they would mention it on TV. Hobbs has been buried now. For a piece of shit like Cassidy. I absolutely hate the character. Stupid booking.


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

Hobbs looking like an idiot against my little dog pockets was embarrassing. If Mox don't squash the fuck out of him I don't know.... pockets versus Moxley should be few minutes squash otherwise I have no hope for this company.

Hopefully the Malakai/Andrade was a one off thing. Black is one of my favorites in AEW, pairing him with that boring fuck Andrade is not a good choice.


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

bdon said:


> Cody refuses to allow anyone to shine T his expense. The ONLY wrestler on the roster who receives Superman booking.


Did Cody run in to help Pac? Is Cody now a member of death triangle?

Maybe they can call it ‘The Nightmare Square’


----------



## kazarn (May 8, 2020)

OC beating Hobbs was complete nonsense. Other than that, very good show. Baker/Anna was a decent match and PAC/Andrade was absolutely amazing. The final angl with Andrade/Cody/PAC was really good too.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

That was a lot of fun

i never cared for Andrade - but geez this Pac feud has brought him up a couple of notches

i’m gonna need to see some repeat quality against other opponents too though before i go ‘all in’


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

One of the best Rampage shows for sure. i loved that ending I saw it like 5 times already.

I think it would be cool if guys like Pac, Andradre, FTR, Cody, Black, are featured on Rampage more than Dynamite. Throw in appearances from the champions and Punk/Bryan, and you've got enough to give Rampage its own identity and associate stars with it.


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

3venflow said:


> Weird timing by Andrade and this account that is known to have some inside info suggests it's unrelated to the Rampage match. Something to do with Zelina or Charlotte?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1451748985039884292


Are they implying we're getting some sort of anti-WWE storyline/stable, starting with Andrade and Black?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

WrestleFAQ said:


> Are they implying we're getting some sort of anti-WWE storyline/stable, starting with Andrade and Black?


Nah, seems it was because of how WWE handled the Charlotte / Becky title exchange

made everybody look bad


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

OC beating Will Hobbs is the reason why AEW will never grow it’s audience.

OC has no combat sport experience (e.g. Boxing, MMA, amateur wrestler) and has no muscle mass, therefore he has no advantage over Hobbs. He’s also as green as Hobbs and therefore can’t out wrestle him.

Anybody watching this match who doesn’t already know these guys will dismiss it because it makes no sense. 

For those who think I’m a size mark, I’m not, Darby Allin going toe to toe with guys bigger than him is more digestible as Darby’s gimmick is that he’s a half dead daredevil and therefore he has a higher pain threshold and durability than normal people. He also launches himself into moves making it more believable. OC’s gimmick is that he’s lazy and that give him no edge over his opponents.

In recent weeks we’ve seen Miro lose to Sammy and Hobbs lose to OC. How are the bigger guys supposed to remain credible when they’re losing to people half their size.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Ending was awesome 🔥


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

Hitman1987 said:


> OC beating Will Hobbs is the reason why AEW will never grow it’s audience.
> 
> OC has no combat sport experience (e.g. Boxing, MMA, amateur wrestler) and has no muscle mass, therefore he has no advantage over Hobbs. He’s also as green as Hobbs and therefore can’t out wrestle him.
> 
> ...


I think khan/aew are doing Cassidy too much of a disservice by protecting him as much as they do, it's hard to view him as a plucky underdog with a fun gimmick that makes you want to cheer for, the guy has near roman reigns type of protection which is fucking ridiculous.

Shows how the standards in wrestling has fallen when you think that in the past a comedic character like the hurricane that was better than cassidy in every way from wrestling ability, charisma,promo skills, in better shape physically and yet was nothing but a lower card guy.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Details on what caused Andrade's tweet after Rampage. When is Charlotte's WWE contract up? I could see her jumping if Andrade is still in AEW by then.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

One hour of wrestling on rampage is just awesome. That was cool. Even though I think Hobbs should have gone over OC.
8/10


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

3venflow said:


> Details on what caused Andrade's tweet after Rampage. When is Charlotte's WWE contract up? I could see her jumping if Andrade is still in AEW by then.
> 
> View attachment 110657


If Tony passed on Tessa based on her bad reputation he absolutely needs to pass on Charlotte


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

OC beat Hobbs? Lol penis


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Rampage was all over the place last night. Sometimes things annoy me watching wrestling — how certain matches are laid out, when certain matches go too long, etc — but OC beating Hobbs infuriated me. Seriously, WTF? You just had Hobbs in a small program with CM Punk. He could’ve went over OC (I thought the match should’ve ended right after the Spinebuster to start) and then had a competitive match with Mox in the semi’s. But no, OC had to go over for whatever fucking reason.

The ladies match between Anna and Baker was awful, and I like both girls. They both looked green, and their stuff didn’t look good.

Main event seemed good. Crowd was into it. I skimmed some of it because I just wanted to finish the show after the opener annoyed me. Are Black and Andrade aligning or was this just a rushed and convoluted way to lead into the Cody/Black match for dynamite tonight? Surprised Cody got cheered.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Anyone else think they botched the ending?
I'm thinking the lights were supposed to go out before the 3 - likely on 2


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Hitman1987 said:


> Did Cody run in to help Pac? Is Cody now a member of death triangle?
> 
> Maybe they can call it ‘The Nightmare Square’


Add Arn in and we can make it the pistol Pentagon


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

OC beating Hobbs definitely feels odd, but it makes sense in that Mox/Orange Cassidy as a semi-final match is much more interesting than a Mox/Hobbs match right now. Mox just squashed OC’s guy last week, AND if the plan is to turn Moxley heel then it makes far more sense to have him beat an over face like Cassidy, instead of a heel like Hobbs. It works better, although maybe they should have chosen someone else to lose to Cassidy here.

The match itself was okay. Same with Britt/Anna.

PAC/Andrade was really good and so was the aftermath sets up Cody/Black and potentially Cody/Andrade+PAC/Black for Full Gear. Definitely all in all best part of the night. It was better than the first PAC/Andrade match as well. Nothing amazing, but really good work from both guys.

Probably one of the weaker Rampages I can recall, but Rampage is short so even if not the best show I rarely feel like I waste my time.


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

DRose1994 said:


> Rampage was all over the place last night. Sometimes things annoy me watching wrestling — how certain matches are laid out, when certain matches go too long, etc — but OC beating Hobbs infuriated me. Seriously, WTF? You just had Hobbs in a small program with CM Punk. He could’ve went over OC (I thought the match should’ve ended right after the Spinebuster to start) and then had a competitive match with Mox in the semi’s. But no, OC had to go over for whatever fucking reason.
> 
> The ladies match between Anna and Baker was awful, and I like both girls. They both looked green, and their stuff didn’t look good.
> 
> Main event seemed good. Crowd was into it. I skimmed some of it because I just wanted to finish the show after the opener annoyed me. Are Black and Andrade aligning *or was this just a rushed and convoluted way to lead into the Cody/Black match for dynamite tonight? Surprised Cody got cheered.*


This, it was to try add some extra build and to try and get cody some pops leading into the match but that will not happen tonight.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

AEW have no clue how to book a monster.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

La Parka said:


> AEW have no clue how to book a monster.


Good

its the most boring and overused trope in wrestling

they way they‘ve been booking Miro has been 10x better


----------



## Ordar (Apr 5, 2011)

I really like Anna Jay, but that match with Britt was terrible. Neither looked good at all. Everything that did looked clunky. Especially all the Queenslayer spots. Britt is fine if she’s in with someone experienced. She isn’t good enough to carry someone Green.


----------



## ShadowCounter (Sep 1, 2016)

Hitman1987 said:


> OC beating Will Hobbs is the reason why AEW will never grow it’s audience.
> 
> OC has no combat sport experience (e.g. Boxing, MMA, amateur wrestler) and has no muscle mass, therefore he has no advantage over Hobbs. He’s also as green as Hobbs and therefore can’t out wrestle him.


Psst, wanna know a secret? Combat experience accounts for jack and shit here. Wrestling isn't real. Shocker, I know. Also, the next time you're watching a Mission Impossible movie, Tom Cruise is like 5 feet tall and couldn't fight a cold. Sorry for ruining movies for you. Also that big fat guy who gives out free presents every December....not real. Try not to faint.

Seriously, what is this nonsense? Everyone knows wrestling is staged. Kayfabe is dead. Why are some of you guys desperately trying to revive it?


----------



## Gwi1890 (Nov 7, 2019)

DaveRA said:


> One hour of wrestling on rampage is just awesome. That was cool. Even though I think Hobbs should have gone over OC.
> 8/10


yea predictable booking OC is to protected at this point , would have been the perfect meaningful win fo Hobbs, he can’t keep on jobbing


----------



## Necrolust (Mar 4, 2015)

PAC vs Andrade, damn! That was PPV quality. Both men were laying into each other hard! PAC looks very stiff when delivering those kicks!


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Rampage:

1. Why let that geek Orange Cassidy go through? Wouldn't everyone rather see Hobbs vs. Mox?

2. Britt vs. Anna Jay was OK. Good to see Anna improving. Britt vs. Tay Conti is a little meh, but she's improved quite a bit so a filler defense at Full Gear is fine I suppose.

3. Andrade vs. Pac was great. Wouldn't mind seeing a rubber match. I was intrigued at the end when Pac barely won and Black came out...I was thinking it was a good way to protect Andrade in his loss, but then Cody had to ruin it. Cody better lose tonight.


----------



## Yukoncornelius (Mar 12, 2021)

-I was really rooting for Hobbs to beat OC, but I enjoy OC and don't mind him winning. Hobbs and Team Taz are entertaining though and they need to start getting pushed a little more with getting some wins on Rampage or Dynamite.

-Anna vs Britt was okay. Anna still has a lot of ringwork to do but she has the look and skill to get to the next level. She was a good person to let Britt go over because Tay is right there to challenge Britt next, which should be a really solid match. Britt just looks like a champ all around so hopefully she holds on to the belt awhile longer until they push Thunder Rosa against her on a PPV.

-I really don't know what they will do with Andrade after this loss. It was a great match for sure and they are both awesome wrestlers with top notch personalities but Andrade needs to find his way in AEW. He can pair up with Black for a bit I'm sure but hopefully that isn't a long term option. Black should be solo for awhile (assassinating people of his choice) and Andrade can be the lead of a new stable and bring his style to that stable with others coming in. Black should definitely beat Cody and let Cody drop all the fan favorite stuff with a fresh start.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

ShadowCounter said:


> Psst, wanna know a secret? Combat experience accounts for jack and shit here. Wrestling isn't real. Shocker, I know. Also, the next time you're watching a Mission Impossible movie, Tom Cruise is like 5 feet tall and couldn't fight a cold. Sorry for ruining movies for you. Also that big fat guy who gives out free presents every December....not real. Try not to faint.
> 
> Seriously, what is this nonsense? Everyone knows wrestling is staged. Kayfabe is dead. Why are some of you guys desperately trying to revive it?


the way they are going on, i wonder if kayfabe is really dead


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

Hobbs wasn't "buried". He dominated most of the match and would have won had he kept his temper under control. I'm guessing he may get a self-improvement type of storyline next. The hints from Lio Rush would work with that, though I wish they'd just give Team Taz a makeover as winners. I guess the reason for sending OC in 'injured was to protect him while Hobbs dominated but I would have rathered he worked the match the way Darby does his matches against bigger guys. The little guy wins in those situations because he's clever or he has a special move he can pull out when on the verge of losing or he moves faster than his larger opponent - OC was a wee bit overprotected here. Otherwise, they were fine. Both of them bring something interesting to their matches and they're both also good at the storytelling part.

I'm going to keep it short in regards to the women. I can see that a lot of you liked it. I couldn't get into it because I could see them both working. If that was a men's match I doubt most of you would be praising it. Anna Jay's not the right person to be put onto matches with Britt and Tay likely won't be either because she's too green still.

Where was Mark Henry??!!! I do not want to see other folks doing his segment. He is the only one who makes that awkward pre-match interview work. When's he's not there, don't do it!

The main event was what I expected. I know what Andrade is capable of so I've been waiting for AEW to stop having him talk all the time and send him out to the ring to impress crowds with what his real talent is. Matches like this one, and the ladder match too, are where he shines. He has loads of charisma, but he expresses it with his moves and his in-ring behaviour. He's also willing to punish his body by doing some crazy stuff that's unexpected from a man his size. Put him together with a superb wrestler like PAC and you're going to get a MOTN.

So, until the light went out, I was liking this. Then two things went wrong. I'm going to start with Super Cody. Look, I get it. He has a reality show and he feels he can't be weak or a heel while trying to promote it. We are stuck with face Cody. That said, do we really need all-powerful Cody? I loved Arn, I just wish his awesomeness hadn't led to Cody overpowering Andrade and Black, two great signings who should be left to build their reputations with the audience.

Misstep number two - putting Black into a partnership with Andrade. It makes sense if you know the WWE connections but it comes off as VERY random for anyone who doesn't. But that isn't the big issue; the real problem here is that Black's character doesn't lend itself to pairing up with anyone. The only person I'd buy Malakai Black, the AEW wrestler, teamed with would have been Murphy based on the videos detailing the backstory. A dangerous mental patient with an evil mission doesn't buddy up with a rich luchador. No, that guy should be doing his own unpredictable thing. Maybe there's some sort of twist planned but they've gone into it in a sloppy way.

*Final verdict*: good show with one ok match, one weak match, little in terms of non-match segments and one terrific match with a poor afterbirth.

(and at some point I'll get around to watching tonight's Dynamite)


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

ShadowCounter said:


> Psst, wanna know a secret? Combat experience accounts for jack and shit here. Wrestling isn't real. Shocker, I know. Also, the next time you're watching a Mission Impossible movie, Tom Cruise is like 5 feet tall and couldn't fight a cold. Sorry for ruining movies for you. Also that big fat guy who gives out free presents every December....not real. Try not to faint.
> 
> Seriously, what is this nonsense? Everyone knows wrestling is staged. Kayfabe is dead. Why are some of you guys desperately trying to revive it?


So because wrestling is fake, nothing should be taken seriously?

Do you share that view @LifeInCattleClass


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Hitman1987 said:


> So because wrestling is fake, nothing should be taken seriously?
> 
> Do you share that view @LifeInCattleClass


huh? Why am i tagged?

generally yeah, i agree with a lot of suspension of disbelief

its the only way i could even consider Danielson beating Dustin on Dynamite tonight

that doesn’t mean ‘not take serious’ - it just means like in movies ‘real rules does not apply’


----------



## Art Vandaley (Jan 9, 2006)

Didn't watch the OC bit, because he is the WOAT.

Andrade v Pac was fabulous.


----------

